# english language support needed!



## ineswnarciso (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey people!

I am a portuguese studying in the UK. I am currently finishing my dissertation but my supervisor advised me to contact someone with better english skills than mine to revise my 60 pages thesis... I am currently in Portugal so I contacted some local services here but they want to charge me a fortune, and as a student, I am kind of poor 
I don t mind paying, as long as it is not the 600 euros they are asking me now. My english is reasonably good so in 8 hours work I am sure you can read through it (probably less time) and highlight the mistakes. I am willing to pay 100 euros, as long as the reviewer is a british national with a graduate degree. 
Is someone interested?

Ines


----------



## billybranco (May 6, 2007)

Hi Ines,
I will willingly proof read your thesis for no cost whatsoever. I am a British national residing in Central Portugal. I'm afraid I don't have a degree but I have proof read my son's Politics theses both for BA and MA and his results would suggest I made a reasonable job of it.
If you are interested let me know. I believe that students deserve all the help they can get so that is why I wouldn't charge you anything.

Billybranco


----------



## ineswnarciso (Aug 1, 2007)

*thanks!*

That is so nice of you! 
If you don t let me pay you, let me unleast at the end send you by post some symbolic gift...
I still haven t finished it, but I think it will be finished in the last week of august. Can I send it to you by email?

Hope you are enjoying Portugal!

Ines


----------



## billybranco (May 6, 2007)

*English Language Support*

Hi there,

Yes, please do email me your thesis when it is ready. This site will not allow me to give you my email address until I have made at least 20 posts, so, therefore, I will have to become very active in the forum. I can't think of any other solution. As soon as I have submitted the necessary number of posts we will be able to communicate! 

Billybranco


----------



## ineswnarciso (Aug 1, 2007)

* really?*

20 posts? That is a lot! Well good luck then! And thank you once again!

Ines


----------



## billybranco (May 6, 2007)

Yes, hopefully I will manage to get twenty done before you have finished your dissertation!
There's really no need for a gift or anything, because I enjoy doing work of that nature and it keeps my brain active!

Cheers! 
Geraldine - Billybranco


----------



## ineswnarciso (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Geraldine!
I have finished the first chapter! I was wondering if you could take a look! I know we can t send our email but mine is easy. I have a hotm... account and my name is ineswnarciso. if u could email me to that address then I ll have your e mail ;-) 

Kiss 

Ines


----------



## billybranco (May 6, 2007)

Hi Ines. I'm having difficulty sending sufficient posts, so, instead, I'm sending you this cryptic message. I love dogs, I have three and their names are:- BILLYHATTIEBUSTER.
I love the Portuguese word arroba. Do you think yahoo is a better search engine that google?
How strange that the Portuguese word ponto has several very different meanings Did you know that the English abbreviation for company is co.
Did you enjoy going to University in the UK?
Hear from you soon.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Gosh Billy you really are into cryptic messages! Ines if you don't manage with Billy and still need help I'm sure my husband and I can also help you. Although not British nationals english is our first language (portuguese and german as well) and we graduated from south african universities. Let me know if you need further help.
Manuela


----------

